# Nano Lighting question



## Stish85 (May 19, 2014)

I am looking to start up a 10g nano reef once my brackish tank finishes cycling and getting stocked. I want to start getting some of the supplies I need for this tank.

My big question is on lighting. Does anyone know where I can look to get a relatively cheap T5 fixture or a compact fluorescent fixture. I am not sure what corals I want to do yet so I wont be getting bulbs right away. Also I am not opposed to a DIY fixture, im just having a hard time finding something without spending an arm and a leg. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you hit up the local pet store to see if they have any used fixtures in?Could just use more than one with a glass top. You could also DIY one if you can find a cheap ballast capable of supporting a couple of T-5 HO bulbs.There are also retrofit kits that are pretty nice and not too spendy.


----------



## Stish85 (May 19, 2014)

badxgillen said:


> Have you hit up the local pet store to see if they have any used fixtures in?Could just use more than one with a glass top. You could also DIY one if you can find a cheap ballast capable of supporting a couple of T-5 HO bulbs.There are also retrofit kits that are pretty nice and not too spendy.


I have not checked to see if they have any used ones. I didn't even think of it to be honest. I found a decent 24" dual lamp hood for about $50 that I think I am going to pick up.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That will certainly work as far as lighting requirements for most corals go.


----------

